# Newbe here



## Marry (Mar 17, 2005)

Iv'e been in M.A.in the past but I have been out of it for a while now. And at this time could not even fight myself out of a papper bag!So now I have more time and im going to the dojo 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to Martial talk  and best of luck with your study and practice of the arts


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Marry 

No better time to start again than now eh ~!

Great people here.. I hope you enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## MJS (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! Enjoy your stay and please ask any questions you may have! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk Marry.  Happy posting!


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello Marry!  Good to have you with us!  I see you state that you do kick-boxing?

 Enjoy your time with MartialTalk. :wavey:

 - Ceicei


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Marry!  Well I figure if I have to exercise the rest of my life, this is the best way to do it.  Glad you're getting back in.  Enjoy the forum and if you have any questions please ask!  TW


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 17, 2005)

keep trying your best marryand u will get it. I had to do some years of training to get whati was doing wrong


----------



## JKD_Silat (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome Marry!


----------



## masherdong (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome Marry!  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome!    Enjoy yourself.  I hope your leaping back into training is going well.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Marry.  Enjoy!


----------



## still learning (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums, hopes it keeps you going....Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Mar 19, 2005)

At 2-3 times per week you'll be back in fighting shape before you know it!


----------



## Drac (Mar 19, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Happy posting...


----------



## searcher (Mar 21, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.  This is the nicest and most knowledgable forum I have seen.


----------

